# principia



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i have an 05 ellipse sx aluminum frame. anyone know where it was made, frame has denmark sticker box has made in taiwan on it?
i just wanna know


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

Principia manufacture outside Denmark started in 2005 but there was overlap in that year. The company is honest with it's stickers and will say 'made in Denmark' if it was, otherwise I think you are right and they are Taiwan. However, even those later frames have Principia design and quality control. They are fantastic frames


----------

